# El fenómeno de las parejas "Gordos Harinas".



## D_M (15 Jun 2022)

Son varias las parejas ya que he visto que andan entre los 30 y 45 años, ambos gordacos andando en plan mastodonte. Algunas de estas parejas son Españolas pero las que más abundan son parejas panchitas. Algunas de estas parejas que ví iban con el carro de la compra lleno la mar de contentos camino a su piso-nicho de barrio marginal anticipando la felicidad de llegar y sacar toda la bollería industrial, yogures con chocolate stracciatella, bizcochos, pizzas, etc. que compraron dispuestos y preparados a ponerse hasta el culo mientras ven "El Hormiguero" o una serie NWO.

Cuando me los encuentro de espaldas, flipo con las dimensiones del culo de la tía, parece una pantalla de cine y pienso "joer, esa tía debe defecar heces del tamaño de un bebé recién nacido".







@eljusticiero te invoco.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Jun 2022)

¿Cuál es la moraleja?


----------



## Luftwuaje (15 Jun 2022)

Me falta el vídeo de esos dos probando las hamburguesas prefabricadas del lidl y el Mercadona.

Ya lo he encontrado! Ajá!


----------



## Luftwuaje (15 Jun 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la moraleja?


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (15 Jun 2022)

Follawaifus de exito.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Jun 2022)

El consumo desaforado de harinas es una mezcla de incultura y pobreza.

Ayer fui a comprar comida para mi perro y salió a recibirme un autodenominado "experto en nutrición de perro" que lo primero que me aconsejó es "fuera carne". Me despedí amablemente del chalado, con aspecto de vegano, y me fui a otra tienda. Es lo que hay.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Pepito of the palotes (15 Jun 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la moraleja?



La moraleja es que muchos de los foreros son así.

Otros, por épocas, hemos "resbalado" hasta ver ese "abismo consumista".

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## D_M (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Pepito of the palotes (15 Jun 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> El consumo desaforado de harinas es una mezcla de incultura y pobreza.
> 
> Ayer fui a comprar comida para mi perro y salió a recibirme un autodenominado "experto en nutrición de perro" que lo primero que me aconsejó es "fuera carne". Me despedí amablemente del chalado, con aspecto de vegano, y me fui a otra tienda. Es lo que hay.



Consejo. Burdo, quizás. Yo lo practico desde hace años.

Pruebe a comer primero lo que comerán sus perros. Sí para Vd. no vale, para ellos tampoco.

He probado pienso seco, "trozos de carne con bla-bla", etc.

Al final, comida casera.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## jefe de la oposición (15 Jun 2022)

yo a menudo me fijo en la gente y es acojonante la dejadez a partir de cierta edad, una cosa es tener barriguilla o estar fofo y otra es ser pseudo obesos morbidos que se mueven campaneando sin poder levantar las piernas del suelo vestidos con ropa PACO de mierda y luciendo cara de amargados y derroidos

hasta mi viejo con 67 años tiene mejor forma física que muchos de los que rondamos los 40


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (15 Jun 2022)

Debe ser glorioso el verlos ayuntarse


----------



## udemy (15 Jun 2022)

Me pregunto de que viven estos panchitos gordakas,tambén tienen pension?
Nos van a costar una pasta cuando enfermen.


----------



## AH1N1 (15 Jun 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la moraleja?



el que no folla
se deja


----------



## Fargo (15 Jun 2022)

A veces cuesta más mantener a la parienta que a uno mismo...


----------



## Murray's (15 Jun 2022)

Hemos importado la cultura del fastfood y sedentarismo, el delivery y no moverte de tu casa ni cocinar nada, osea ni te mueves del sofá si quieres comer, basta una llamada al super o al restaurant delivery/ a domicilio y ya tienes comida de tropocientas calorias...

Añade la cultura de ir en coche a todos lados...

En los 80 y 90 ibas al super, comprabas alimentos frescos , los cocinabas TU.eso también es hacer ejercicio y menos calorias ingeridas.

Hoy la gente es muy vaga todo por telêfono sin moverse del sillón, comida frita o farinaceos, a eso hay que sumar las terracitas, el cerveceo, las tapas ( todas son fritangas) pues que quieres...si no vemos más gordos y gordas es porque aún conservamos algo de la dieta mediterranea, y hay algo conciencia de hacer ejercicio ... pero aún asi es preocupante.


----------



## JuanKagamp (15 Jun 2022)

Pues me parece bien, las gordas quieren a tios con tableta de chocolate (de salir a correr un par de veces a la semana jiji) y ellos tienen que conformarse con gordas o matarse a pajas.


----------



## loveisintheair (15 Jun 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> El consumo desaforado de harinas es una mezcla de incultura y pobreza.



No siempre, aunque suele ser así.
Tengo yo un amigo, profesor de literatura comparada, cultísimo, que es obeso mórbido. Su mujer, que cuando se conocieron era sólo gordita, ya va camino de ello. Y el hijo de ella, que vive con ellos, es un adolescente mórbido también.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (15 Jun 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> El consumo desaforado de harinas es una mezcla de incultura y pobreza.
> 
> Ayer fui a comprar comida para mi perro y salió a recibirme un autodenominado "experto en nutrición de perro" que lo primero que me aconsejó es "fuera carne". Me despedí amablemente del chalado, con aspecto de vegano, y me fui a otra tienda. Es lo que hay.



¿Ya hay más de una tienda de esas por allí?
Recuerdo cuando no había ni el Carrefour, ni perros.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Jun 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> No siempre, aunque suele ser así.
> Tengo yo un amigo, profesor de literatura comparada, cultísimo, que es obeso mórbido. Su mujer, que cuando se conocieron era sólo gordita, ya va camino de ello. Y el hijo de ella, que vive con ellos, es un adolescente mórbido también.



Sí, otro factor es el enganche drogadicto a la glucosa.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Jun 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¿Ya hay más de una tienda de esas por allí?
> Recuerdo cuando no había ni el Carrefour, ni perros.



Por dónde yo vivo hay tiendas de animales más grandes que algunos Carrefour


----------



## Don Vito (15 Jun 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> No siempre, aunque suele ser así.
> Tengo yo un amigo, profesor de literatura comparada, cultísimo, que es obeso mórbido. Su mujer, que cuando se conocieron era sólo gordita, ya va camino de ello. Y el hijo de ella, que vive con ellos, es un adolescente mórbido también.



Entonces tu colega debe ser pobre, porque hoy en día cualquiera que esté interesado en cómo funcionan los alimentos y qué comer para no ponerse como un Iveco 5 ejes, lo tiene bastante fácil, luego no es problema de ignorancia.

Yo añadiría la vagancia y la falta de planificación. una buena manera es planificar un menú semanal y cocinar para varios días para que sea menos tedioso.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (15 Jun 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Por dónde yo vivo hay tiendas de animales más grandes que algunos Carrefour



¿No es en la tierra del _inmenso coral es su bahía_?

Antes no había ni Carrefour, ni perros más que alguno famélico de caza en algún cortijo.

Y ahora el olor a caca de perro en toda la ciudad es tan intenso, que se huele ya nada más pasar Despeñaperros.


----------



## Le_petit (15 Jun 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Me falta el vídeo de esos dos probando las hamburguesas prefabricadas del lidl y el Mercadona.
> 
> Ya lo he encontrado! Ajá!



Pero, esto que coño es, tio!!!!!. Joder, pero que puta depresion de peña. Se hacen un video en pijama, comiendo mierda de hamburguesas precocinadas... El tio con un peluche haciendo como que habla.

Putin, saca los nukes y acaba con esto ya mismo.


----------



## guillotinator (15 Jun 2022)

Dos parejas de esas me he cruzado yo en una semana en mi ciudad.

Unos andando por la calle, parecía que venían de caminar, pensé, por lo menos lo intentan, o es que iban en mallas porque otra cosa no pueden ponerse.

Otra. Llego a la panadería donde tienen mesas para tomar algo y veo un gordo mórbido sentado con un plato y un vaso vacío, así que ya se había metido la primera ronda de harinas. Al rato llega ella igual del mismo tamaño y le pregunta que qué quiere y él se pidió un donut, una napolitanta de jamón y queso y un cacaolat. Ella algo similar.

Gente de menos de 45 años.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (15 Jun 2022)

cuanta vacaburra


----------



## Reventao (15 Jun 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¿No es en la tierra del _inmenso coral es su bahía_?
> 
> Antes no había ni Carrefour, ni perros más que alguno famélico de caza en algún cortijo.
> 
> Y ahora el olor a caca de perro en toda la ciudad es tan intenso, que se huele ya nada más pasar Despeñaperros.



los meaos recalentaos.... pero tener perro es ecologico y solidario


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (15 Jun 2022)

Reventao dijo:


> los meaos recalentaos.... pero tener perro es ecologico y solidario



Sobre todo cuando el camión del ayuntamiento tiene que pasar 2 veces al día echando agua por la calle para limpiar las mierdas licuadas por el calor. Es un uso resiliente y sostenible del agua y del gasoil.


----------



## eljusticiero (15 Jun 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Debe ser glorioso el verlos ayuntarse



Prefiero ver tus vídeos de caballos y perros.

Taluecs


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (15 Jun 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Prefiero ver tus vídeos de caballos y perros.
> 
> Taluecs




este es de apareamientos de las morsas.


----------



## D_M (15 Jun 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Me falta el vídeo de esos dos probando las hamburguesas prefabricadas del lidl y el Mercadona.
> 
> Ya lo he encontrado! Ajá!



Joder chaval, con la pared empapelada de papel de dice "chocolate"


----------



## BogadeAriete (15 Jun 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Debe ser glorioso el verlos ayuntarse



Subo la apuesta, gñeee


----------



## cohynetes (15 Jun 2022)

cierto @javiwell ?




D_M dijo:


> Son varias las parejas ya que he visto que andan entre los 30 y 45 años, ambos gordacos andando en plan mastodonte. Algunas de estas parejas son Españolas pero las *que más abundan son parejas panchitas. *Algunas de estas parejas que ví iban con el carro de la compra lleno la mar de contentos camino a su piso-nicho de barrio marginal anticipando la felicidad de llegar y sacar toda la bollería industrial, yogures con chocolate stracciatella, bizcochos, pizzas, etc. que compraron dispuestos y preparados a ponerse hasta el culo mientras ven "El Hormiguero" o una serie NWO.
> 
> Cuando me los encuentro de espaldas, flipo con las dimensiones del culo de la tía, parece una pantalla de cine y pienso "joer, esa tía debe defecar heces del tamaño de un bebé recién nacido".
> 
> ...


----------



## CaCO3 (15 Jun 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Me falta el vídeo de esos dos probando las hamburguesas prefabricadas del lidl y el Mercadona.
> 
> Ya lo he encontrado! Ajá!



¡Madre mía! Este vídeo es demasiado fuerte incluso para veteranos. ¡Cuánta demigrancia y ruina!


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (15 Jun 2022)

pero follan...


----------



## Knight who says ni (15 Jun 2022)

También se da el caso, bastante menos frecuente, de parejas en los que uno de ellos (normalmente ella) pesa el doble que el otro (normalmente él). 

En mi barrio hay alguna pareja así, ella un tonel que casi no puede andar y él un tirillas que parece un politoxicómano.

Sería interesante ver la mesa puesta...


----------



## teperico (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Chortina de Humo (15 Jun 2022)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> yo a menudo me fijo en la gente y es acojonante la dejadez a partir de cierta edad, una cosa es tener barriguilla o estar fofo y otra es ser pseudo obesos morbidos que se mueven campaneando sin poder levantar las piernas del suelo vestidos con ropa PACO de mierda y luciendo cara de amargados y derroidos
> 
> hasta mi viejo con 67 años tiene mejor forma física que muchos de los que rondamos los 40



Que se mueven campaneando  nunca lo podria haber descrito mejor, es un andar muy caracteristico. Ademas todos tienen las piernas asi ) ( pies para afuera y rodillas cada vez mas juntas


----------



## javiwell (15 Jun 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> cierto @javiwell ?



No es nuestro caso particular pero no sé si es una verdad estadística.

Lo sea o no lo sea me congratula igualmente.

Viva VOX


----------



## Iuris Tantum (15 Jun 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Me falta el vídeo de esos dos probando las hamburguesas prefabricadas del lidl y el Mercadona.
> 
> Ya lo he encontrado! Ajá!




Qué decadencia.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (15 Jun 2022)

Yo cuando veo a una de esas parejas me pregunto si su obesidad habra condicionado o no el proceso de enamoramiento, suponiendo que haya llegado realmente a producirse.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (15 Jun 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Son varias las parejas ya que he visto que andan entre los 30 y 45 años, ambos gordacos andando en plan mastodonte. Algunas de estas parejas son Españolas pero las que más abundan son parejas panchitas. Algunas de estas parejas que ví iban con el carro de la compra lleno la mar de contentos camino a su piso-nicho de barrio marginal anticipando la felicidad de llegar y sacar toda la bollería industrial, yogures con chocolate stracciatella, bizcochos, pizzas, etc. que compraron dispuestos y preparados a ponerse hasta el culo mientras ven "El Hormiguero" o una serie NWO.
> 
> Cuando me los encuentro de espaldas, flipo con las dimensiones del culo de la tía, parece una pantalla de cine y pienso "joer, esa tía debe defecar heces del tamaño de un bebé recién nacido".
> 
> ...



Lo de los Panchos-con alto porcentaje de raza negra y lo de los gitanos es una puta Locura.....las Dominicanas y Gitanas con unos culos para 8 piernas y los Calorros con unos barrigones épicos jojojojojojojo es alucinante.
En cambio los moracos son más cuerpo-escombro hay mejor genética y luego un 20% de negros africanos con buena genética el resto medio pigmeos,feos de cojones imagino con un alta endogamia y los Españoles salvo un porcentaje del típico Jorge Javier gordito lechoso y con tetas si se cuidan hay buena genética ya no se ven Alfredo Landas y los las nórdicas y tal que son top la mayoría. 
Y luego los indígenas tipo Evo Morales que son para echarlos de comer aparte....también hay que decir que el ser humano guapo no suele ser jajajajajajaja


----------



## _V_ (15 Jun 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> El consumo desaforado de harinas es una mezcla de incultura y pobreza.
> 
> Ayer fui a comprar comida para mi perro y salió a recibirme un autodenominado "experto en nutrición de perro" que lo primero que me aconsejó es "fuera carne". Me despedí amablemente del chalado, con aspecto de vegano, y me fui a otra tienda. Es lo que hay.



Los comerciales van a venderte lo que puedan. A mi una tía me intentó vender dos fuentes de alimentación para el mismo PC, "por si acaso". Nunca te fies de un comercial.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (15 Jun 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Son varias las parejas ya que he visto que andan entre los 30 y 45 años, ambos gordacos andando en plan mastodonte. Algunas de estas parejas son Españolas pero las que más abundan son parejas panchitas. Algunas de estas parejas que ví iban con el carro de la compra lleno la mar de contentos camino a su piso-nicho de barrio marginal anticipando la felicidad de llegar y sacar toda la bollería industrial, yogures con chocolate stracciatella, bizcochos, pizzas, etc. que compraron dispuestos y preparados a ponerse hasta el culo mientras ven "El Hormiguero" o una serie NWO.
> 
> Cuando me los encuentro de espaldas, flipo con las dimensiones del culo de la tía, parece una pantalla de cine y pienso "joer, esa tía debe defecar heces del tamaño de un bebé recién nacido".
> 
> ...



las heces le hacen atasco


----------



## Viviendo Digno (15 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Hemos importado la cultura del fastfood y sedentarismo, el delivery y no moverte de tu casa ni cocinar nada, osea ni te mueves del sofá si quieres comer, basta una llamada al super o al restaurant delivery/ a domicilio y ya tienes comida de tropocientas calorias...
> 
> Añade la cultura de ir en coche a todos lados...
> 
> ...



+Netflix


----------



## Chortina de Humo (15 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo cuando veo a una de esas parejas me pregunto si su obesidad habra condicionado o no el proceso de enamoramiento, suponiendo que haya llegado realmente a producirse.



Yo creo que ambos estan por tener algo hasta que encuentren "algo mejor" () y como nunca llega...pues ahi van


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (15 Jun 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Yo creo que ambos estan por tener algo hasta que encuentren "algo mejor" () y como nunca llega...pues ahi van



Eso pasa tambien entre muchisimas parejas delgadas. No se, tengo la impresion de que hay otra explicacion mas profunda, me refiero a que el aspecto fisico pueda influir no solo en los canones de belleza sino incluso en el proceso de enamoramiento.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (15 Jun 2022)

Sí, últimamente he visto varias parejas relativamente jóvenes de gordos españoles.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (15 Jun 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Son varias las parejas ya que he visto que andan entre los 30 y 45 años, ambos gordacos andando en plan mastodonte. Algunas de estas parejas son Españolas pero las que más abundan son parejas panchitas. Algunas de estas parejas que ví iban con el carro de la compra lleno la mar de contentos camino a su piso-nicho de barrio marginal anticipando la felicidad de llegar y sacar toda la bollería industrial, yogures con chocolate stracciatella, bizcochos, pizzas, etc. que compraron dispuestos y preparados a ponerse hasta el culo mientras ven "El Hormiguero" o una serie NWO.
> 
> Cuando me los encuentro de espaldas, flipo con las dimensiones del culo de la tía, parece una pantalla de cine y pienso "joer, esa tía debe defecar heces del tamaño de un bebé recién nacido".
> 
> ...



pero las heces no son proporcionales a la cantidad de grasa acumulada en el cuerpo

de la misma forma que un gordo no tiene la polla gorda por ser gordo


----------



## Euron G. (15 Jun 2022)

D_M dijo:


> la mar de contentos camino a su piso-nicho de barrio marginal anticipando la felicidad de llegar y sacar toda la bollería industrial, yogures con chocolate stracciatella, bizcochos, pizzas, etc. que compraron dispuestos y preparados a ponerse hasta el culo



Hombre, si vienes de Venezuela me parece la cosa más natural del mundo. Pregúntale a los mayores, en la posguerra se han llegado a comer suelas de zapatos.


----------



## Luftwuaje (15 Jun 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> ¡Madre mía! Este vídeo es demasiado fuerte incluso para veteranos. ¡Cuánta demigrancia y ruina!



Tiempo de micro
Tiempo de micro
Tiiieeempoooo de microoo
Uuuuuuhhhu!


Son los putos soumeliers de las harinas refinadas






.


----------



## LuismarpIe (15 Jun 2022)

Lo de la pareja que entre los dos pesan como un coche pequeño es muy típico de la etnia.


----------



## Bartleby (15 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo cuando veo a una de esas parejas me pregunto si su obesidad habra condicionado o no el proceso de enamoramiento, suponiendo que haya llegado realmente a producirse.



Más que proceso de enamoramiento, que realmente es bastante poco habitual en parejas , cuando alguien se enamora, lo normal es que no sea un sentimiento recíproco, lo que impera es la necesidad de emparejamiento, a veces, solo en algunos casos, el roce hace el cariño, pero el enamoramiento es un fenómeno menos frecuente, y el enamoramiento recíproco es algo absolutamente extraño. Por fortuna es así, porque no hay nada más atontado y que más descentre de la realidad que una pareja de enamorados, el estar enamorado es una intoxicación.

Por contra, cuando alguien busca emparejamiento es más pragmático, más cerebral, por eso un gordo puede acabar haciendo una fantástica pareja con una gorda y lograr el ansiado equilibrio


----------



## jefe de la oposición (15 Jun 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Lo de los Panchos-con alto porcentaje de raza negra y lo de los gitanos es una puta Locura.....las Dominicanas y Gitanas con unos culos para 8 piernas y los Calorros con unos barrigones épicos jojojojojojojo es alucinante.
> En cambio los moracos son más cuerpo-escombro hay mejor genética y luego un 20% de negros africanos con buena genética el resto medio pigmeos,feos de cojones imagino con un alta endogamia y los Españoles salvo un porcentaje del típico Jorge Javier gordito lechoso y con tetas si se cuidan hay buena genética ya no se ven Alfredo Landas y los las nórdicas y tal que son top la mayoría.
> Y luego los indígenas tipo Evo Morales que son para echarlos de comer aparte....también hay que decir que el ser humano guapo no suele ser jajajajajajaja



Los panchos tienen 3 funciones primarias fundamentales:

- comer y beber hasta reventar, en eso no es escatima un merkel 
- dormir como osos después de ponerse como cerdos
- vida relajada, no estress, caminar en marcha corta, paciencia infinita, relax


----------



## Seagrams (15 Jun 2022)

yimi dijo:


> Él no está gordo. Es un caso de libro de CEBADOR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi nobio tiene ese sidrome poreso estoi asin

El disfruta cosinandome i sorprendiendome con mis dulses faborito me despierta por la mañana con una mapolitana de chocolate y me dise que le gusta darme todos los visio i yo por contentarle me dejo jejeje


----------



## CocoVin (15 Jun 2022)

Moraleja: África invadirá europa easy.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (15 Jun 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> El consumo desaforado de harinas es una mezcla de incultura y pobreza.



Antes los pobres estaban famelicos y con raquitismo, ahora obesos.


----------



## Picard (15 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Antes los pobres estaban famelicos y con raquitismo, ahora obesos.



Así no se rebelan


----------



## gester (15 Jun 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> El consumo desaforado de harinas es una mezcla de incultura y pobreza.
> 
> Ayer fui a comprar comida para mi perro y salió a recibirme un autodenominado "experto en nutrición de perro" que lo primero que me aconsejó es "fuera carne". Me despedí amablemente del chalado, con aspecto de vegano, y me fui a otra tienda. Es lo que hay.



La mayoría de los piensos para animales (gatos y perros) llevan cereales porque son mucho más baratos que la carne. Dar esa mierda de pienso a un carnívoro es como pretender que un lobo o un tigre se den un festín en un campo de trigo. Pero es la mierda que meten en general, algunos además meten cenizas, piedras, ... Para que el pienso tenga más peso.

Lo mejor la dieta barf. Comida casera cruda preparada, como sería en la naturaleza.


----------



## Recorneado (15 Jun 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> El consumo desaforado de harinas es una mezcla de incultura y pobreza.
> 
> Ayer fui a comprar comida para mi perro y salió a recibirme un autodenominado "experto en nutrición de perro" que lo primero que me aconsejó es "fuera carne". Me despedí amablemente del chalado, con aspecto de vegano, y me fui a otra tienda. Es lo que hay.



Tu debes ser de esos que me encuentro delante en la cola del super con dos sacos de comida para chuchos...todo coherencia...yo lo veo como una fábrica de restos de comida prensada que venden a precio de oro que los perrunos pagan gustosamente, para transformarlas en zurullos molestos e insalubres...es lo más rentable que he visto en mi vida..


----------



## bocadRillo (15 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A veces cuesta más mantener a la parienta que a uno mismo...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1091034



Quien disfrute con una cosa así está ENFERMO


----------



## LangostaPaco (15 Jun 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Son varias las parejas ya que he visto que andan entre los 30 y 45 años, ambos gordacos andando en plan mastodonte. Algunas de estas parejas son Españolas pero las que más abundan son parejas panchitas. Algunas de estas parejas que ví iban con el carro de la compra lleno la mar de contentos camino a su piso-nicho de barrio marginal anticipando la felicidad de llegar y sacar toda la bollería industrial, yogures con chocolate stracciatella, bizcochos, pizzas, etc. que compraron dispuestos y preparados a ponerse hasta el culo mientras ven "El Hormiguero" o una serie NWO.
> 
> Cuando me los encuentro de espaldas, flipo con las dimensiones del culo de la tía, parece una pantalla de cine y pienso "joer, esa tía debe defecar heces del tamaño de un bebé recién nacido".
> 
> ...



Joder me acabo de descojonar, por poco me atragantó y todo cabron.


----------



## Furymundo (15 Jun 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la moraleja?



hitler was right.


----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (15 Jun 2022)

Llevo con mi mujer 25 años, La conocí con 20 y era un bombón en todos los aspectos. Hace cinco años sus padres enfermaron a la vez de alzeimer y eso le produjo una severa depresión con ingente cantidad de pastillas. Engordó a niveles extremos ya que en su cabeza solo existían sus padres. Para colmo ha dejado de fumar y ha engordado 13 kilos mas. Pesará actualmente unos 110 kilos.
Estoy muy confuso. No sé si darle un ultimátum o dejarla definitivamente. Lo siento, pero no puedo soportarlo. Yo algo gordito, 1,80 y 82 kilos


----------



## LangostaPaco (15 Jun 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Me falta el vídeo de esos dos probando las hamburguesas prefabricadas del lidl y el Mercadona.
> 
> Ya lo he encontrado! Ajá!



Que vídeo más demigrante


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (15 Jun 2022)

Acabo de darme cuenta de que no he visto ni una sola persona gorda desde diciembre de 2020...NI UNA. En Canarias, la región supuestamente más obesa de Europa.

Me da a mí que han palmado todos por kakunas.


----------



## chortinator (15 Jun 2022)

Hace 20 años....


Hoy este video seria tachado de gordofobia


----------



## ray merryman (15 Jun 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Me falta el vídeo de esos dos probando las hamburguesas prefabricadas del lidl y el Mercadona.
> 
> Ya lo he encontrado! Ajá!



Ostia puta que barbaridad.
La sociedad está perdida.


----------



## Seagrams (15 Jun 2022)

Deberias provar i aluego desides el que prueva repite pasate al lado oscuro


----------



## Sementalytal (15 Jun 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Son varias las parejas ya que he visto que andan entre los 30 y 45 años, ambos gordacos andando en plan mastodonte. Algunas de estas parejas son Españolas pero las que más abundan son parejas panchitas. Algunas de estas parejas que ví iban con el carro de la compra lleno la mar de contentos camino a su piso-nicho de barrio marginal anticipando la felicidad de llegar y sacar toda la bollería industrial, yogures con chocolate stracciatella, bizcochos, pizzas, etc. que compraron dispuestos y preparados a ponerse hasta el culo mientras ven "El Hormiguero" o una serie NWO.
> 
> Cuando me los encuentro de espaldas, flipo con las dimensiones del culo de la tía, parece una pantalla de cine y pienso "joer, esa tía debe defecar heces del tamaño de un bebé recién nacido".
> 
> ...



BROOOOOOOOOOTAL


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Jun 2022)

gester dijo:


> La mayoría de los piensos para animales (gatos y perros) llevan cereales porque son mucho más baratos que la carne. Dar esa mierda de pienso a un carnívoro es como pretender que un lobo o un tigre se den un festín en un campo de trigo. Pero es la mierda que meten en general, algunos además meten cenizas, piedras, ... Para que el pienso tenga más peso.
> 
> Lo mejor la dieta barf. Comida casera cruda preparada, como sería en la naturaleza.



Y mucha víscera


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Jun 2022)

Recorneado dijo:


> Tu debes ser de esos que me encuentro delante en la cola del super con dos sacos de comida para chuchos...todo coherencia...yo lo veo como una fábrica de restos de comida prensada que venden a precio de oro que los perrunos pagan gustosamente, para transformarlas en zurullos molestos e insalubres...es lo más rentable que he visto en mi vida..



Pues no, le suelo dar la misma comida que comemos, pero no siempre se puede así que complemento con pienso de calidad.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> hitler was right.



Vamos no me jodas! Hitler era vegano, el muy subnormal. Por eso estaba mal de la cabeza.


----------



## Funci-vago (15 Jun 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Me falta el vídeo de esos dos probando las hamburguesas prefabricadas del lidl y el Mercadona.
> 
> Ya lo he encontrado! Ajá!



entiendo que las hamburguesas solo las prueba ella.


----------



## Culozilla (15 Jun 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Son varias las parejas ya que he visto que andan entre los 30 y 45 años, ambos gordacos andando en plan mastodonte. Algunas de estas parejas son Españolas pero las que más abundan son parejas panchitas. Algunas de estas parejas que ví iban con el carro de la compra lleno la mar de contentos camino a su piso-nicho de barrio marginal anticipando la felicidad de llegar y sacar toda la bollería industrial, yogures con chocolate stracciatella, bizcochos, pizzas, etc. que compraron dispuestos y preparados a ponerse hasta el culo mientras ven "El Hormiguero" o una serie NWO.
> 
> Cuando me los encuentro de espaldas, flipo con las dimensiones del culo de la tía, parece una pantalla de cine y pienso "joer, esa tía debe defecar heces del tamaño de un bebé recién nacido".
> 
> ...




No me sorprende en absoluto. También he visto a chavales medianamente ciclados con gordakas que están así porque no se cuidan lo más mínimo.

Estamos en la época de lo absurdo. Gordas llorando e intentando imponer el bodypositive pero luego van demandando tíos con cuerpos trabajados.


----------



## DOM + (15 Jun 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


>



Hay que tener estómago cuando eres una puta y quieres dinero y poder.
Es lo que hay.


----------



## Furymundo (15 Jun 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Vamos no me jodas! Hitler era vegano, el muy subnormal. Por eso estaba mal de la cabeza.


----------



## TedKord (15 Jun 2022)

El OP debería visitar USA y lo fliparía.

En USA sólo vi dos modelos de familias:

Los Chads casados con sus Stacies y con hijos guapérrimos. Todos bien vestidos.

Los gordos XXXXL casados con las gordas XXXL y con hijos como pelotas de grasa, comiendo mierda y llenando el carro de harinas infectas.

Allí o perteneces a un bando o al otro, no hay término medio.


----------



## Popuespe (15 Jun 2022)

Pensar qué buena parte de lo que yo pago la Seguridad Social todos los meses, se va en curar las enfermedades de esta gente, me pone de los nervios.


----------



## Byblos07 (15 Jun 2022)

yimi dijo:


> Él no está gordo. Es un caso de libro de CEBADOR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En USA hay mujeres muy obesas que tienen canales donde se graban comiendo y hay fans que les pagan por verlas comer. Los clientes pagan 20 dólares al mes,

En este vídeo explican el caso de una obesa mórbida que quiere engordar más para tener el record Guinness. Es madre soltera y gana dinero comiendo ante las cámaras para sus admiradores.


----------



## Romu (15 Jun 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Son varias las parejas ya que he visto que andan entre los 30 y 45 años, ambos gordacos andando en plan mastodonte. Algunas de estas parejas son Españolas pero las que más abundan son parejas panchitas. Algunas de estas parejas que ví iban con el carro de la compra lleno la mar de contentos camino a su piso-nicho de barrio marginal anticipando la felicidad de llegar y sacar toda la bollería industrial, yogures con chocolate stracciatella, bizcochos, pizzas, etc. que compraron dispuestos y preparados a ponerse hasta el culo mientras ven "El Hormiguero" o una serie NWO.
> 
> Cuando me los encuentro de espaldas, flipo con las dimensiones del culo de la tía, parece una pantalla de cine y pienso "joer, esa tía debe defecar heces del tamaño de un bebé recién nacido".
> 
> ...



Esas parejas acaban sustituyendo el sexo por comida basura.


----------



## Dr.Nick (15 Jun 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Tiempo de micro
> Tiempo de micro
> Tiiieeempoooo de microoo
> Uuuuuuhhhu!
> ...



Dos gordos juntos puede tener un pase pero un tío "normal" con una gordaca así eso es demigrante joder.


----------



## Kriegsmarine (15 Jun 2022)

Por Dios, que crueles sois, no veis que es genético.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## M.Karl (15 Jun 2022)

No se trata de estética. Se trata de un problema de salud pública.


----------



## Luftwuaje (15 Jun 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> Dos gordos juntos puede tener un pase pero un tío "normal" con una gordaca así eso es demigrante joder.



Haces bien en entrecomillado lo de normal.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (15 Jun 2022)

Pues ya era hora de que gordos y gordas se juntaran y dejaran de acosar a quienes están muy por encima de ellos.


----------



## mateww (15 Jun 2022)

El otro día vi a unos conocidos que no veía hacia tiempo y antes estaban gordos pero ahora son la familia pepa pig, con larva obesa incluida. Supongo que es la moda ser un dejado inflarse a comer mierda y presumir de tener un cuerpo no normativo


----------



## sinfonier (15 Jun 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Me falta el vídeo de esos dos probando las hamburguesas prefabricadas del lidl y el Mercadona.
> 
> Ya lo he encontrado! Ajá!



Quiénes son estos dos subseres, cagondios


----------



## sinfonier (15 Jun 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


>



Garzari es Dios


----------



## Malvender (15 Jun 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Me falta el vídeo de esos dos probando las hamburguesas prefabricadas del lidl y el Mercadona.
> 
> Ya lo he encontrado! Ajá!



Joder, que ascazo

Es increíble la repulsión que me produce toda esta peña. Es que vamos a ver, no solo comen mierda y sus grasas saturadas en un bol de harina, Es que demás lo normalizan…. “esta hamburguesa está algo más “jugosa” que la otra”, dice el muy cerdo a su grasienta hembra


----------



## todoayen (15 Jun 2022)

Son los llamados cacharolotes y pacopótamos.


----------



## corolaria (15 Jun 2022)

_Pues ya era hora de que gordos y gordas se juntaran y dejaran de acosar a quienes están muy por encima de ellos._

En el marcador de retraso mental, desde luego que lo estás.

No sé quién te va a acosar a tí, bacalao al pin pin pasao de fecha.
Dime de qué presumes y te diré de qué careces.


----------



## etsai (15 Jun 2022)

Hay gente que lleva décadas sin verse directamente la polla o el coño. Terrible verdad.


----------



## pamplinero (15 Jun 2022)

La gordura de las harinas en muchos centros medicos, se estudia como enfermedad epidemica. Si tienes unos padres gordacos, date por jodido, saldras gordaco salvo que te emancipes de ellos y tengas mucha fuerza de voluntad.

Si vives en un barrio pobre, tendras muchas papeletas de ser gordaco (muchos restaurantes fastfood y tiendas de comida rapida y pocas fruterias).
Si vives en un barrio rico, tendras mas posibilidades de no ser gordaco (abudancia de restaurantes de calidad y buena proporcion de tiendas de alimentacion saludable).
Si eres pobre, seras gordaco (la gente pobre compra comidas de mala calidad y muy caloricas, que suelen ser las mas baratas).
Si eres rico, probablemente no seas gordaco (la gente rica compra calidad).
Si tienes pasta, pero por lo que sea, vives en un barrio pobre, date por jodido, la influencia de tu "barrio pobre" te afectara bastante.
Sin embargo, si por un casual, vives en barrio rico y no llegas ni a fin de mes, date por jodido, porque haras siempre la compra comprando lo mas barato y tus posibilidades de ser gordaco aumentan.
Si tienes nivel de estudios bajos, probablemente seras gordaco. Si tienes estudios, tienes mas opciones de ser delgado.


En resumen: Vive en barrios decentes (no solo por la grasuza, sino por salud "social"), ten estudios y latunes.


----------



## Pogredumbre (15 Jun 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Me falta el vídeo de esos dos probando las hamburguesas prefabricadas del lidl y el Mercadona.
> 
> Ya lo he encontrado! Ajá!


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (15 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Eso pasa tambien entre muchisimas parejas delgadas. No se, tengo la impresion de que hay otra explicacion mas profunda, me refiero a que el aspecto fisico pueda influir no solo en los canones de belleza sino incluso en el proceso de enamoramiento.



Yo imagino que cuando se trata de ambos gordoharinosos quiza tengan costumbres y aficiones similares por tanto sea mas probable cierta afinidad que acabe en algo profundo pero lo de esperar algo mejor no lo veo descabellado


----------



## Verbenero (15 Jun 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> El consumo desaforado de harinas es una mezcla de incultura y pobreza.
> 
> Ayer fui a comprar comida para mi perro y salió a recibirme un autodenominado "experto en nutrición de perro" que lo primero que me aconsejó es "fuera carne". Me despedí amablemente del chalado, con aspecto de vegano, y me fui a otra tienda. Es lo que hay.



El primer chalado eres tú por convivir con bestias en el mismo techo


----------



## golden graham (15 Jun 2022)

Los gordos se buscan pareja tambien obesa para cuando esten en la cama y digan:
Follamos?
Psss bueno
Aunque tampoco me apetece mucho
Uff que alivio a mi tampoco
Jaja vamos a por un haggen datz


----------



## XRL (16 Jun 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> También se da el caso, bastante menos frecuente, de parejas en los que uno de ellos (normalmente ella) pesa el doble que el otro (normalmente él).
> 
> En mi barrio hay alguna pareja así, ella un tonel que casi no puede andar y él un tirillas que parece un politoxicómano.
> 
> Sería interesante ver la mesa puesta...



hoy he visto unos asi xd pero eso es muy común

lo normal es que el hombre sea mas atractivo fisicamente que la mujer,a no ser que este sea rico y gracias a eso tenga un pibon con el


----------



## PIRLO (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## CommiePig (16 Jun 2022)

sus demonios de la gula, les socavan la salud


----------



## XRL (16 Jun 2022)

El salvaje guatemalteco dijo:


> Llevo con mi mujer 25 años, La conocí con 20 y era un bombón en todos los aspectos. Hace cinco años sus padres enfermaron a la vez de alzeimer y eso le produjo una severa depresión con ingente cantidad de pastillas. Engordó a niveles extremos ya que en su cabeza solo existían sus padres. Para colmo ha dejado de fumar y ha engordado 13 kilos mas. Pesará actualmente unos 110 kilos.
> Estoy muy confuso. No sé si darle un ultimátum o dejarla definitivamente. Lo siento, pero no puedo soportarlo. Yo algo gordito, 1,80 y 82 kilos



dieta y que haga bici en casa


----------



## D_M (16 Jun 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Los gordos se buscan pareja tambien obesa para cuando esten en la cama y digan:
> Follamos?
> Psss bueno
> Aunque tampoco me apetece mucho
> ...



Eso es muy caro, por el precio de un Häagen-Dazs se pueden comprar varias tarrinas de helado marca Dia o Hacendado y varias barras de pan.


----------



## saturn (16 Jun 2022)

Mi vecina es asi, gorda como una carpa de circo, con piernas en X, con ese caminar típico de los gordos q parece q se balanceen. Su marido todo lo contrario, parece salido Auschwitz. 
Son una pareja peculiar, ambos con cara de aburridos.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (16 Jun 2022)

Este se suicidó en Youtube, terminando su muerte en 2021:


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (16 Jun 2022)

PIRLO dijo:


>



¿Que mierda es esta?

Menuda VACABURRA, vaya DERROICION de matrimonio, el tio no parece excesivamente gordo ni muy feo, podria haber aspirado a mas, será de esos que quiere pasarse la vida en modo facil, sin complicarse mucho la vida, yo sinceramente prefiero matarme a pajas que meter mi polla en ese saco de grasa.


----------



## ·TUERTO (16 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


>


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (16 Jun 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Son varias las parejas ya que he visto que andan entre los 30 y 45 años, ambos gordacos andando en plan mastodonte. Algunas de estas parejas son Españolas pero las que más abundan son parejas panchitas. Algunas de estas parejas que ví iban con el carro de la compra lleno la mar de contentos camino a su piso-nicho de barrio marginal anticipando la felicidad de llegar y sacar toda la bollería industrial, yogures con chocolate stracciatella, bizcochos, pizzas, etc. que compraron dispuestos y preparados a ponerse hasta el culo mientras ven "El Hormiguero" o una serie NWO.
> 
> Cuando me los encuentro de espaldas, flipo con las dimensiones del culo de la tía, parece una pantalla de cine y pienso "joer, esa tía debe defecar heces del tamaño de un bebé recién nacido".
> 
> ...



A mi me da vergüenza estar en la fila del super y poner en la cinta un monton de porquerias tipo doritos, cacacolas etc.
Prefiero poner un poco de todo.

Supongo que es el colmo de la ridiculez, comprar por el qué diran las viejas de la fila. Pero bueno, también compraba revistas porno de chaval camufladas con otras mas “científicas” arriba. 
Debe ser genético.


----------



## Furymundo (16 Jun 2022)

·TUERTO dijo:


>



me lo guardo


----------



## Furymundo (16 Jun 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Este se suicidó en Youtube, terminando su muerte en 2021:




da gusto verlos comer
como disfrutan del azucar.
se suicidó comiendo ?

hay video del suicidio ?


----------



## urbi et orbi (16 Jun 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Son varias las parejas ya que he visto que andan entre los 30 y 45 años, ambos gordacos andando en plan mastodonte. Algunas de estas parejas son Españolas pero las que más abundan son parejas panchitas. Algunas de estas parejas que ví iban con el carro de la compra lleno la mar de contentos camino a su piso-nicho de barrio marginal anticipando la felicidad de llegar y sacar toda la bollería industrial, yogures con chocolate stracciatella, bizcochos, pizzas, etc. que compraron dispuestos y preparados a ponerse hasta el culo mientras ven "El Hormiguero" o una serie NWO.
> 
> Cuando me los encuentro de espaldas, flipo con las dimensiones del culo de la tía, parece una pantalla de cine y pienso "joer, esa tía debe defecar heces del tamaño de un bebé recién nacido".
> 
> ...



essa foto no es representativa
la mayoría son mucho peor 
aqui en Luxemburgo vas al super y es uno desfile de parejas gordas de las harinas
y tambien muchas chicas jóvenes gordazas
es lo que tiene ser pobre(classe media baja) comer comida procesada y no saber cocinar


----------



## Sibarita (16 Jun 2022)

A mi la carne esa me sabe como muy a procesado dice jajajajajja
Guapa estás así de de comer carne de primera y verduras frescas y orgánicas NO TE JODE.


----------



## urbi et orbi (16 Jun 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> pero las heces no son proporcionales a la cantidad de grasa acumulada en el cuerpo
> 
> de la misma forma que un gordo no tiene la polla gorda por ser gordo



se comes mucho cagas mucho


----------



## MAESE PELMA (16 Jun 2022)

urbi et orbi dijo:


> se comes mucho cagas mucho



pero cagar mucho no es echar la cagada de un t-rex


----------



## urbi et orbi (16 Jun 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> pero cagar mucho no es echar la cagada de un t-rex



poco importa lo que cagan
lo que me preocupa es lo difícil que tienen para limpiar el culo


----------



## Kuppa (16 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> da gusto verlos comer
> como disfrutan del azucar.
> se suicidó comiendo ?
> 
> hay video del suicidio ?



Palmo de un infarto a los 42 el año pasado.


----------



## urbi et orbi (16 Jun 2022)

que no falte las medicinas para el (estafa)colesterol 
tudo negocio


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (16 Jun 2022)

Sibarita dijo:


> A mi la carne esa me sabe como muy a procesado dice jajajajajja
> Guapa estás así de de comer carne de primera y verduras frescas y orgánicas NO TE JODE.



Jaja joder parad, me estoy haciendo adicto a este canal. 

La vacaburra no tiene fondo en su estómago y el parguelas ese que pasa que no ha conseguido ligarse a una mujer en condiciones???


----------



## Sibarita (16 Jun 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Jaja joder parad, me estoy haciendo adicto a este canal.
> 
> La vacaburra no tiene fondo en su estómago y el parguelas ese que pasa que no ha conseguido ligarse a una mujer en condiciones???



Pero si le falta un hervor. Imagínate que liga con una tía y mientras se la folla saca el muñeco ese poniendo voces. Es subrealista jajajajja


----------



## Jonny Favourite (16 Jun 2022)

urbi et orbi dijo:


> se comes mucho cagas mucho



Según la sabiduría popular

"Según come el mulo así caga el culo"


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jun 2022)

toxicómanos !

La gula y la lujuria ( pecados capitales ) dirige sus vidas.

Perciben la vida como un constante dolor. Su síndrome de abstinencia empieza cuando notan la primera sensación de hambre.
Son incapaces de pensar en otra cosa y se pierden tantas dinámicas que tiene la vida .

Saciados entran en un estado basal de normalidad en el que vivimos las personas que no tenemos vicios.
Pero su saciedad dura poco. Una alarma terrible vuelve a sonar en su mente obligándoles a volver a ingerir como animales que son.


el deseo es un dolor , igual que la sed o el hambre.

Lo que empuja a un fumador a encender otro cigarro no es el placer de fumar, sino calmar el ansia de no estar fumando.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jun 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


>



Les pasa a todas


----------



## Pepeprisas (16 Jun 2022)

Joder, y yoe preguntaba quién comería esas sucias hamburguesas precocinadas, pero que asco, es como el comer mierda de la peli de Saló


----------



## DonLimpio (16 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo cuando veo a una de esas parejas me pregunto si su obesidad habra condicionado o no el proceso de enamoramiento, suponiendo que haya llegado realmente a producirse.



Leí que las parejas tienden a engordar al enamorarse, consecuencia de pasar demasiado tiempo yendo de cenitas, vamos que pueden enamorarse siendo mas o menos "normales" y acabar engordando.



Cual es el objetivo del canal para ellos?
Hacerse famosos e ir al "mi vida con 300 kilos" ?


----------



## medion_no (16 Jun 2022)

Quitais las ganas de vivir.


----------



## KUTRONIO (16 Jun 2022)

Af


udemy dijo:


> Me pregunto de que viven estos panchitos gordakas,tambén tienen pension?
> Nos van a costar una pasta cuando enfermen.



Afortundamente, no duran muchos, mueren antes de los 65 años por lo que no les pagamos pensión


----------



## Vientosolar (16 Jun 2022)

El salvaje guatemalteco dijo:


> Llevo con mi mujer 25 años, La conocí con 20 y era un bombón en todos los aspectos. Hace cinco años sus padres enfermaron a la vez de alzeimer y eso le produjo una severa depresión con ingente cantidad de pastillas. Engordó a niveles extremos ya que en su cabeza solo existían sus padres. Para colmo ha dejado de fumar y ha engordado 13 kilos mas. Pesará actualmente unos 110 kilos.
> Estoy muy confuso. No sé si darle un ultimátum o dejarla definitivamente. Lo siento, pero no puedo soportarlo. Yo algo gordito, 1,80 y 82 kilos



Parece claro que tu mujer no tiene claro el concepto de vivir en pareja, y que sus prioridades no eres tú. Todos tenemos una obligación de cuidarnos para la pareja. Eso sí, si estás en España casado, lo de “dejarla” te va a dejar en la ruina.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (16 Jun 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> No siempre, aunque suele ser así.
> Tengo yo un amigo, profesor de literatura comparada, cultísimo, que es obeso mórbido. Su mujer, que cuando se conocieron era sólo gordita, ya va camino de ello. Y el hijo de ella, que vive con ellos, es un adolescente mórbido también.



Cultísimo los cojones. Será un rezatochos de mierda más. Alguien culto no deja que su templo en el que vive sea una puta pocilga aberrante. Y encima teniendo un hijo y haciendo de éste otra aberración de la naturaleza.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Jun 2022)

Verbenero dijo:


> El primer chalado eres tú por convivir con bestias en el mismo techo



Te equivocas, en mi casa no convive ningún votante de vox.


----------



## Luftwuaje (16 Jun 2022)

sinfonier dijo:


> Quiénes son estos dos subseres, cagondios



Los caraguapis joder!


----------



## ElMatareyes (16 Jun 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Me falta el vídeo de esos dos probando las hamburguesas prefabricadas del lidl y el Mercadona.
> 
> Ya lo he encontrado! Ajá!



Que cojones acabo de ver.
Pero como puede haber un desgraciado tan desgraciado como para ser asi de mangina amariconado, y follarse a la gorda esta, cuando el esta mucho mas delgado. PERO QUE COJONES?


----------



## Luftwuaje (16 Jun 2022)

ElMatareyes dijo:


> Que cojones acabo de ver.
> Pero como puede haber un desgraciado tan desgraciado como para ser asi de mangina amariconado, y follarse a la gorda esta, cuando el esta mucho mas delgado. PERO QUE COJONES?



Lo que de verdad tiene delgado el pobre hombre es el cerebro.


----------



## JyQ (16 Jun 2022)

Nunca antes en la historia de la humanidad el ser humano ha experimentado una sobreestimulación tan a lo bestia de sus receptores de dopamina.

Cada vez que te echas un trago de una bebida alcohólica, enciendes un cigarrillo, haces clic en una página llena de porno, enciendes la TV en busca del último cotilleo o tu smartphone en busca de likes y aprobación de los demás en el contenido que subiste...

..., o le pegas un bocado a un producto hipercalórico ultraprocesado con aditivos saborizantes que aumentan su palatabilidad hasta niveles millones de veces superiores al de los alimentos naturales.

La gente hoy día se vuelve adicta a decenas de putas mierdas que terminan consumiendo compulsivamente hasta generarse problemas psicológicos o de salud hasta la muerte, nunca es suficiente, quieres más y más, tu cerebro te pide ese gustito, hasta que se insensibiliza y se vuelve desgraciado y adicto.

La vida de hoy día es así, placer inmediato.

El reto del ser humano que ha de venir tras ser purgado: el que es capaz de controlar su necesidad de chorro de dopamina inmediato.

Estamos en la era de las adicciones de mierda, ya no son las drogas duras de antes, a las que se enganchaban cuatro desgraciados, ahora son drogas mucho más duras si caben, son cotidianas, aceptadas más o menos, de acceso muy fácil incluso para los niños, y su consumo está masificado.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (16 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> da gusto verlos comer
> como disfrutan del azucar.
> se suicidó comiendo ?
> 
> hay video del suicidio ?



¡Sí! ¡Todo su canal es un proceso del suicidio!









Morto lo youtuber "Youtubo anche io", stroncato da un infarto a 42 anni - TGCOM24


Omar Palermo da tempo si era ritirato a vita privata dopo uno scontro sul social con alcuni haters. Ma i suoi video continuavano a fare milioni di visualizzazioni




www.tgcom24.mediaset.it


----------



## optimistic1985 (16 Jun 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Nunca antes en la historia de la humanidad el ser humano ha experimentado una sobreestimulación tan a lo bestia de sus receptores de dopamina.
> 
> Cada vez que te echas un trago de una bebida alcohólica, enciendes un cigarrillo, haces clic en una página llena de porno, enciendes la TV en busca del último cotilleo o tu smartphone en busca de likes y aprobación de los demás en el contenido que subiste...
> 
> ...



Recuerdo de pequeño que en casa de mis padres no entraba ni una cocacola. Solo había agua en la nevera y había que aguantarse. Algún día si había un cumpleaños podíamos beberla y eso era como una especie de liquido de los dioses, había que beberla despacio para saborearla bien, para que durase el mayor tiempo posible en mi boca.

Ahora eso lo tengo a 10 metros en la nevera, hincharme si me da la gana como un cerdo y tener por la tarde 2 litros más por 4 duros. Eso el cerebro no sabe como gestionarlo y muchas veces no te vuelves adicto a un producto por el producto en sí, sino porque antes tuviste restricciones para darte ese gusto y ahora lo tienes con un chasquido de dedos.

El cerebro está preparado para gestionar la escasez, no la abundancia.


----------



## Autómata (16 Jun 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Me falta el vídeo de esos dos probando las hamburguesas prefabricadas del lidl y el Mercadona.
> 
> Ya lo he encontrado! Ajá!



Me perturba porqué un hombre ya con canas en barba y huevos no se da cuenta que queda ridículo jugando con un osito de peluche. Y que ambos tengan cero entusiasmo, somo si estuvieran profundamente deprimidos, parece que hacen el video obligados. Da vergüenza ajena. 
Y esto lo digo sin fijarme en el sobrepeso, que en el fondo me da igual. ¿Les pagan esas marcas de comida? , hasta yo voy a remar a galeras con más alegría.


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Jun 2022)

yimi dijo:


> Él no está gordo. Es un caso de libro de CEBADOR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hay un capítulo cojonudo de Padre de Familia sobre esto, el Peter iba cebando a Louis a lo bestia. "Ven aquí, mi gorda concubina", le decía


----------



## McLovin (16 Jun 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Me falta el vídeo de esos dos probando las hamburguesas prefabricadas del lidl y el Mercadona.
> 
> Ya lo he encontrado! Ajá!




De las cosas más patéticas que he visto en Youtube en los últimos tiempos y mira que hay cosas/individuos patéticos en Youtube...esa iluminación de mierda, esa decoración, esa piso de barrio de ciudad dormitorio, esa atmósfera Paco, esa forma de actuar, de moverse, de hablar, hasta de gesticular igual que los otros 17 millones de youtubers haciendo lo mismo....madre mía. 

Cuando un pareja cutre se pone a grabarse a ellos mismos comiendo cosas en el salón de su piso Paco cutre, algo va mal en el mundo. Muy mal. Con suerte en 17 años consiguen 200.000 suscriptores gracias a su interesantísimo contenido.


madre mía.


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Lo que empuja a un fumador a encender otro cigarro no es el placer de fumar, sino calmar el ansia de no estar fumando.



Esto es así. Sólo cuando llegas a entender esto puedes dejar de fumar del tirón sin parches ni leches. Menos mal que me corté la coleta hace ya unos años.


----------



## Ethan20 (16 Jun 2022)

OH WAIT....


----------



## Gorrino (16 Jun 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Son varias las parejas ya que he visto que andan entre los 30 y 45 años, ambos gordacos andando en plan mastodonte. Algunas de estas parejas son Españolas pero las que más abundan son parejas panchitas. Algunas de estas parejas que ví iban con el carro de la compra lleno la mar de contentos camino a su piso-nicho de barrio marginal anticipando la felicidad de llegar y sacar toda la bollería industrial, yogures con chocolate stracciatella, bizcochos, pizzas, etc. que compraron dispuestos y preparados a ponerse hasta el culo mientras ven "El Hormiguero" o una serie NWO.
> 
> Cuando me los encuentro de espaldas, flipo con las dimensiones del culo de la tía, parece una pantalla de cine y pienso "joer, esa tía debe defecar heces del tamaño de un bebé recién nacido".
> 
> ...



Yo les metería en un campamento militar para gordos y les obligaría a adelgazar que están siempre dando por culo con la crisis alimentaria.


----------



## entelequia (16 Jun 2022)

PIRLO dijo:


>



Me ofrezco a ejecutar gente


----------



## Sibarita (16 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> toxicómanos !
> 
> La gula y la lujuria ( pecados capitales ) dirige sus vidas.
> 
> ...



El deseo bien encaminado es el motor de la existencia, es inherente a los animales irracionales o no. 

Sin el deseo ni tú ni yo estaríamos aquí.


----------



## gordofóbico (16 Jun 2022)

D_M dijo:


> *Son varias las parejas ya que he visto que andan entre los 30 y 45 años, ambos gordacos andando en plan mastodonte*. Algunas de estas parejas son Españolas pero las que más abundan *son parejas panchitas*. Algunas de estas parejas que ví iban con el carro de la compra lleno la mar de contentos camino a su piso-nicho de barrio marginal anticipando la felicidad de llegar y sacar toda la bollería industrial, yogures con chocolate stracciatella, bizcochos, pizzas, etc. que compraron dispuestos y preparados a ponerse hasta el culo mientras ven "El Hormiguero" o una serie NWO.
> 
> Cuando me los encuentro de espaldas, flipo con las dimensiones del culo de la tía, parece una pantalla de cine y pienso "joer, esa tía debe defecar heces del tamaño de un bebé recién nacido".
> 
> @eljusticiero te invoco.



Acabas de describir a mis vecinos, la abuela otra gordaca, y la niña la están poniendo gorda de cojones, esta es la única que me da pena...

Un día tuvo que ir un técnico del ascensor a la noche porque se habían montando los 3 (hombre, mujer y abuela) y se *atascó el ascensor (y eso que pone para no sé si 350-400kg, echar cuentas la media de cada uno...)*, ojo, que aunque sea una segunda planta, NO HAN SUBIDO EN SU PUTA VIDA LAS ESCALERAS


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jun 2022)

Sibarita dijo:


> El deseo bien encaminado es el motor de la existencia, es inherente a los animales irracionales o no.
> 
> Sin el deseo ni tú ni yo estaríamos aquí.









NO PUEDES EVITAR SER DROGADICTO, pero puedes elegir con qué drogarte. Elige bien, pues eso determinará tu destino.


Una adicción es una búsqueda patológica de una recompensa o placer que en realidad es un alivio al sufrimiento . Las sustancias artificiales simplemente acentúan la función de la propia bioquímica. No es infrecuente que alguien sea abstemio a todo y otros se metan de todo . La mente adicta es...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## OSPF (16 Jun 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Me falta el vídeo de esos dos probando las hamburguesas prefabricadas del lidl y el Mercadona.
> 
> Ya lo he encontrado! Ajá!



Vaya demigrancia , la derroicion publica en pareja


----------



## Mr. Satan (16 Jun 2022)

por no vacunarte pretendían que pagases cualquier atención sanitaria de tu bolsillo
por comer pizzas y helados 24/7 y no caber por una puerta no....ahí tienes sanidad gratis


----------



## D_M (16 Jun 2022)

No me extraña que los moros nos quieran cortar la cabeza:


----------



## Kriegsmarine (16 Jun 2022)

Que pena que cada vez la gente no sepa diferenciar lo que es ironia........


----------



## Furymundo (16 Jun 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> *Recuerdo de pequeño que en casa de mis padres no entraba ni una cocacola.* Solo había agua en la nevera y había que aguantarse. Algún día si había un cumpleaños podíamos beberla y eso era como una especie de liquido de los dioses, había que beberla despacio para saborearla bien, para que durase el mayor tiempo posible en mi boca.
> 
> Ahora eso lo tengo a 10 metros en la nevera, hincharme si me da la gana como un cerdo y tener por la tarde 2 litros más por 4 duros. Eso el cerebro no sabe como gestionarlo y muchas veces no te vuelves adicto a un producto por el producto en sí, sino porque antes tuviste restricciones para darte ese gusto y ahora lo tienes con un chasquido de dedos.
> 
> El cerebro está preparado para gestionar la escasez, no la abundancia.



padres sabios
yo si tenia coca cola.

no he bebido ni una gota en 10 años. y asi hasta que me muera.


----------



## OSPF (16 Jun 2022)

yimi dijo:


> Él no está gordo. Es un caso de libro de CEBADOR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Curioso , todo culpa del hombre ...o por un lado o por otro


----------



## optimistic1985 (16 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> padres sabios
> yo si tenia coca cola.
> 
> no he bebido ni una gota en 10 años. y asi hasta que me muera.



Con lo fresquita y dulce que está...

Aunque yo soy ahora más de cerveza, sobre todo en verano.

Ah, y tinto de verano por un tubo.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (16 Jun 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> De las cosas más patéticas que he visto en Youtube en los últimos tiempos y mira que hay cosas/individuos patéticos en Youtube...esa iluminación de mierda, esa decoración, esa piso de barrio de ciudad dormitorio, esa atmósfera Paco, esa forma de actuar, de moverse, de hablar, hasta de gesticular igual que los otros 17 millones de youtubers haciendo lo mismo....madre mía.
> 
> Cuando un pareja cutre se pone a grabarse a ellos mismos comiendo cosas en el salón de su piso Paco cutre, algo va mal en el mundo. Muy mal. Con suerte en 17 años consiguen 200.000 suscriptores gracias a su interesantísimo contenido.
> 
> ...



¿Diecisiete años? Dudo que la gorda esté viva en diecisiete meses.


----------



## Furymundo (16 Jun 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Con lo fresquita y dulce que está...
> 
> Aunque yo soy ahora más de cerveza, sobre todo en verano.
> 
> Ah, y tinto de verano por un tubo.



nah yo solo bebo agua
 
soy abstemio


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (16 Jun 2022)

Yo veo que, en general, la gente está más delgada que hace unos años.
Cuando éramos pequeños los hombres de +35 eran ya de formas abandonadas, y qué decir de las madres.

Ahora la gente tiene más conciencia de su imagen: alimentación, dietas, ejercicio..

Donde hay diferencia es en los críos: entonces éramos todos fideos, el gordito era la excepción. Ahora hay un montón de enanos fanegas


----------



## optimistic1985 (16 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> nah yo solo bebo agua
> 
> soy abstemio



Vas a morir igual


----------



## Ballenero37 (16 Jun 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la moraleja?



Que a mas culo ñordo mas grande.


----------



## Sibarita (16 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> NO PUEDES EVITAR SER DROGADICTO, pero puedes elegir con qué drogarte. Elige bien, pues eso determinará tu destino.
> 
> 
> Una adicción es una búsqueda patológica de una recompensa o placer que en realidad es un alivio al sufrimiento . Las sustancias artificiales simplemente acentúan la función de la propia bioquímica. No es infrecuente que alguien sea abstemio a todo y otros se metan de todo . La mente adicta es...
> ...



Desear y ser adicto son dos cosas diferentes my friend .


----------



## Gorrión (16 Jun 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Vas a morir igual



Yo también soy abstemio, esto no va solo de salud, va de libertad.

Parece que no pero tiene mucho que ver.


----------



## McLovin (16 Jun 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¿Diecisiete años? Dudo que la gorda esté viva en diecisiete meses.





¿Que me dices de esta belleza? No le doy más de un par de años de vida. Se está matando en cámara lenta y lo está retransmitiendo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jun 2022)

Sibarita dijo:


> Desear y ser adicto son dos cosas diferentes my friend .



Supongo que depende de la intensidad del deseo y la frecuencia con la que renueves lo que lo calma.


----------



## optimistic1985 (16 Jun 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Yo también soy abstemio, esto no va solo de salud, va de libertad.
> 
> Parece que no pero tiene mucho que ver.



Nunca me he acabado de fiar mucho ni de veganos, n de abstemios, ni de deportistas acerrimos, ni de ciclistas, ni de gente del Barça.


----------



## Gorrión (16 Jun 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Nunca me he acabado de fiar mucho ni de veganos, n de abstemios, ni de deportistas acerrimos, ni de ciclistas, ni de gente del Barça.



Soy merengue y catalán, si no bebo es porque mi cuerpo lo rechaza.

De todas formas no soy de fiar, hace bien.


----------



## Max Niggerton (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Jun 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Yo veo que, en general, la gente está más delgada que hace unos años.
> Cuando éramos pequeños los hombres de +35 eran ya de formas abandonadas, y qué decir de las madres.
> 
> Ahora la gente tiene más conciencia de su imagen: alimentación, dietas, ejercicio..
> ...



Yo creo que efectivamente hay un culto al cuerpo que no habia antes y buena partr de la gente que puede permitirselo se trabaja en mayor o menor medida su aspwcto fisico, su exterior . pero a medida bajas poder adquisitivo ves obesidad y sobrepeso, generalizando , claro


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (16 Jun 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Me falta el vídeo de esos dos probando las hamburguesas prefabricadas del lidl y el Mercadona.
> 
> Ya lo he encontrado! Ajá!




ufff *durisimo*! he sentido pena por los dos... 

Este nota, pese a no estar (tan) calvo, se tiene que contentar con esta puta gorda. Imaginad los muertos en vida de este foro con lo que tienen que bregar.... *Me caga el alma.*


----------



## El_Dioni (16 Jun 2022)

Nuevo capitulooooo


----------



## Luftwuaje (16 Jun 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> Me perturba porqué un hombre ya con canas en barba y huevos no se da cuenta que queda ridículo jugando con un osito de peluche. Y que ambos tengan cero entusiasmo, somo si estuvieran profundamente deprimidos, parece que hacen el video obligados. Da vergüenza ajena.
> Y esto lo digo sin fijarme en el sobrepeso, que en el fondo me da igual. ¿Les pagan esas marcas de comida? , hasta yo voy a remar a galeras con más alegría.



@McLovin Cerca de 2K videos subidos a Youtube. Igual te hacen un test de comida de máquina expendedora, como de las pizzas de jamón del DÍA, o te abren un paquete de esos de cartas de Pokémon como con las que juegan mis hijos.
En la cocina de casa, vestidos con lo que sea, y peluche en ristre.
Obviamente no estamos frente a los futuros descubridores de la cura del cáncer ni de la energía infinita.


----------



## Busher (16 Jun 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> El consumo desaforado de harinas es una mezcla de incultura y pobreza.
> 
> Ayer fui a comprar comida para mi perro y salió a recibirme un autodenominado "experto en nutrición de perro" que lo primero que me aconsejó es "fuera carne". Me despedí amablemente del chalado, con aspecto de vegano, y me fui a otra tienda. Es lo que hay.



Pues si ese se entera de que mis perros se alimentan de carne picada cruda y pienso con un minimo de 70 u 80% minimo de carnes, mitad y mitad, le da un telele.

Si... he visto cimo aumenta la oferta de piensos veganos para perros y miedo me da cuando empiecen a darle duro con el pienso vegano para gatos, que esos si que si son carnivoros estrictos.

Algunos van de amantes de los animales pero no solo privan completamente de su naturaleza predatoria a sus animales sino que les quitan hasta la carne de su dieta.

Yo adoro a los perros, gatos, etc, pero mis galgos y podencos corren por el campo tras conejos de vez en cuando y mis gatos podrian cazar si viviese en un chalet.
Les quiero tan como son cono me sea posible.


----------



## ErListo (16 Jun 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Me falta el vídeo de esos dos probando las hamburguesas prefabricadas del lidl y el Mercadona.
> 
> Ya lo he encontrado! Ajá!



Cariguapis.... 

Dios mío. ¿Quien puede ver semajante mierda de canal?

Y encima hay que les pide que hagan review de productos como una mierda de vaso.


----------



## Luftwuaje (16 Jun 2022)

Max Niggerton dijo:


>



And then....


----------



## chameleon (16 Jun 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> ¿Y el objetivo del cebador, cuál es? ¿Hacer que la gorda reviente?



es un tema patriarcal


----------



## Max Niggerton (16 Jun 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> And then....



Pobrecillo!
Siempre eructaba y comía con furia porcina.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (16 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Más que proceso de enamoramiento, que realmente es bastante poco habitual en parejas , cuando alguien se enamora, lo normal es que no sea un sentimiento recíproco, lo que impera es la necesidad de emparejamiento, a veces, solo en algunos casos, el roce hace el cariño, pero el enamoramiento es un fenómeno menos frecuente, y el enamoramiento recíproco es algo absolutamente extraño. Por fortuna es así, porque no hay nada más atontado y que más descentre de la realidad que una pareja de enamorados, el estar enamorado es una intoxicación.
> 
> Por contra, cuando alguien busca emparejamiento es más pragmático, más cerebral, por eso un gordo puede acabar haciendo una fantástica pareja con una gorda y lograr el ansiado equilibrio



Estoy de acuerdo en que lo menos frecuente es que el proceso de enamoramiento sea totalmente reciproco. Lo que se denominaria el flechazo mutuo, o amor a primera vista. Pero al mismo tiempo considero que esa seria siempre la manera ideal de comenzar una relacion, cuando entre dos personas saltan chispas desde que se ven por primera vez. Y en eso obviamente la atraccion fisica desempeña un papel fundamental. Y de ahi que me pregunte si entre personas obesas o directamente poco agraciadas, se puede llegar a dar ese fenomeno, que por poco frecuente que pueda ser, se da, para fortuna de una minoria y envidia de una mayoria.

Y ya que habla usted de "pragmatismo", ¿acaso puede haber algo mas practico que enamorarse de alguien que te guste de verdad?

Compartir esa misma sensacion de euforia, de que cada vez que os mirais fijamente, es como si se detuviese el tiempo, como si no existiese nadie mas sobre la faz de la tierra. Paseando cogiditos de la mano o compartiendo una bolsa de gusanitos sentados en un banco. Sentir como se disparan las pulsaciones cada vez que os acercais para daros un beso entregado sobre algun puente de enamorados.

Cuando uno se enamora no es que el corazon pueda mas que el cerebro, o que la emocion se anteponga a la razon, sino que uno se guia por lo que realmente quiere por encima de cualquier otra cosa. Y no me estoy refiriendo a hayar el equilibrio ese del que usted habla, porque tambien podria darse segun esa razonamiento, entre dos personas absolutamente amargadas. Por eso aqui de lo que se trata no es de sopesar los sentimientos en una balanza, sino de sentirte feliz cuando estas con alguien, y en definitiva, que tu vida o mejor dicho, tu existencia, te merece mucho mas la pena.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (16 Jun 2022)

DonLimpio dijo:


> Leí que las parejas tienden a engordar al enamorarse, consecuencia de pasar demasiado tiempo yendo de cenitas, vamos que pueden enamorarse siendo mas o menos "normales" y acabar engordando.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo creo que mas bien tienden a engordar al desenamorarse.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (16 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Yo imagino que cuando se trata de ambos gordoharinosos quiza tengan costumbres y aficiones similares por tanto sea mas probable cierta afinidad que acabe en algo profundo pero lo de esperar algo mejor no lo veo descabellado



Eso indicaria que de algun modo, o al menos en parte de la poblacion obesa, su aspecto fisico condiciona su manera de percibir el propio proceso del enamoramiento. Por eso supongo que existen parejas de gordos que aparentemente al menos parecen felices, y otras en cambio no.

Lo que ya si que me resulta incomprensible es como pueden existir parejas entre gordos y delgados.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Lo que ya si que me resulta incomprensible es como pueden existir parejas entre gordos y delgados.



pregunteselo usted a Ana Pastor...


----------



## sinfonier (16 Jun 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Los caraguapis joder!



¿Pero es ésa su forma humana, o aun no han completado la transformación?

Que alguien haga algo antes de que pongan huevos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> pregunteselo usted a Ana Pastor...




Hombre, algo podria tener que ver tambien que Ferreras sea ademas un pez "gordo" del periodismo.


----------



## Yoguiyo (17 Jun 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> El OP debería visitar USA y lo fliparía.
> 
> En USA sólo vi dos modelos de familias:
> 
> ...



En territorio navajo fuimos mi pareja y yo a un KFC lleno de familias indias con sus pick-ups comiéndose cubos de pollo del tamaño de una papelera. Voy a pedir, le digo lo que quiero a la chica, termino y mira a mi pareja y le pregunta „¿y para ti?“ y yo … „mi pedido era para los dos“. El „refill“ ni lo utilizábamos, aquello no había quien se lo bebiera.

El problema es que no había mucho donde elegir. Cargábamos en el Wallmark agua, algo de fruta fresca y verdura, fruta en almíbar, jamón, queso, pan … y solo comimos dos o tres veces en restaurantes decentes pero carísimos. Y de vez en cuando TacoBell o Wendy por comer algo caliente.

En la América profunda era difícil encontrar una lechuga.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (18 Jun 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Me falta el vídeo de esos dos probando las hamburguesas prefabricadas del lidl y el Mercadona.
> 
> Ya lo he encontrado! Ajá!



Cuánta demigrancia en un sólo vídeo; mis dieses.



P.D ¿Son impresiones mías o les falta un hervor (sobre todo a ella)?


----------



## Lady_A (18 Jun 2022)

Según este hilo el gordo de las harinas eres tu, consiesalo, mas que nada porque vas a comprar pan bimbo premiun y helados









HIPERGÁMIA: Un día normal, la cajera de mi super cercano no me dice ni hola. Otro día voy mejor vestido, compro comida premium y me llama "cariño".


Fue un puntazo porque es tal cual lo cuento, un día voy al super de mi barrio vestido en plan normal, compro un par de cosas normalitas que me hacían falta y la cajera no me dice ni "hola", sin embargo otro día da el casual que voy mejor vestido (por venir del trabajo, no por la cajera, no soy...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (18 Jun 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Debe ser glorioso el verlos ayuntarse



Porno de obesos mórbidos, lo que me faltaba por ver. Burbuja, entretiene y educa.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (18 Jun 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> El consumo desaforado de harinas es una mezcla de incultura y pobreza.
> 
> Ayer fui a comprar comida para mi perro y salió a recibirme un autodenominado "experto en nutrición de perro" que lo primero que me aconsejó es "fuera carne". Me despedí amablemente del chalado, con aspecto de vegano, y me fui a otra tienda. Es lo que hay.



Que un carnívoro deje de comer carne; lo que hay que oír. Telita con el ‘experto en nutrición canina’; bien hiciste en huir de allí. La comida para perros lo que no debe incluir son harinas ni cereales. Eso les produce desde sobrepeso a artritis por la inflamación asociada al alto consumo de esos alimentos. Desde que adopté a mi perra hará 6 años sólo come pienso ‘grain free’ y está flamante. Complemento con carne, vísceras y otros restos cárnicos crudos y algo que le preparo en casa. Prácticamente sólo va al veterinario por las vacunas.



Ni caso a los odiaperros amargados del foro.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (18 Jun 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Que se mueven campaneando  nunca lo podria haber descrito mejor, es un andar muy caracteristico. Ademas todos tienen las piernas asi ) ( pies para afuera y rodillas cada vez mas juntas



Están deformes; son grotescos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 Jun 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Que un carnívoro deje de comer carne; lo que hay que oír. Telita con el ‘experto en nutrición canina’; bien hiciste en huir de allí. La comoda para perros lo que no debe incluir son harinas ni cereales. Eso les produce desde sobrepeso a artritis por la inflamación asociada al alto consumo de esos alimentos. Desde que adopté a mi perra hará 6 años sólo come pienso ‘grain free’ y está flamante. Complemento con carne, vísceras y otros restos cárnicos crudos y algo que le preparo en casa. Prácticamente sólo va al veterinario por las vacunas.
> 
> 
> 
> Ni caso a los odiaperros amargados del foro.



Igual que el mío. La única vez que estuvo malo fue por la jodida procesionaria, sin consecuencias afortunadamente.


----------



## Luftwuaje (18 Jun 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> P.D ¿Son impresiones mías o les falta un hervor (sobre todo a ella)?



Un hervor sólo?
Los pobres no han empezado ni a cocer.
De todos modos si no hacen daño a nadie y son felices así, quienes somos nosotros para negarles una vida adulta plagada de visitas a la seguridad social?


----------



## sinfonier (19 Jun 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Cuánta demigrancia en un sólo vídeo; mis dieses.
> 
> 
> 
> P.D ¿Son impresiones mías o les falta un hervor (sobre todo a ella)?



El escenario rotodosiano (en el papel de la pared pone "chocolate" por todas partes), las guarrerías que comen (supongo que para sacar partido a la obesidad mórbida de ella), los movimientos mongolos con los brazos que hace la chica al empezar todos los vídeos... El cringe que dan en general.

Sin hacer sangre, me parecen dos personas necesitadas de ayuda psicológica / social.

Pero bueno, cosas de la sociedad actual. Personas que, en una sociedad sana serían detectadas como necesitadas de ayuda y ayudadas, en la actual pueden explotar sus taras exponiéndolas al público y así poder tirar su vida por el retrete enriqueciendo a una multinacional por el camino. Not bad.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (19 Ago 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Me falta el vídeo de esos dos probando las hamburguesas prefabricadas del lidl y el Mercadona.
> 
> Ya lo he encontrado! Ajá!



extreme derroition


----------



## El_Dioni (19 Ago 2022)

*UP*


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (19 Ago 2022)

La gorda de las harinas va a explotar


----------



## Avulense64 (19 Ago 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Un hervor sólo?
> Los pobres no han empezado ni a cocer.
> De todos modos si no hacen daño a nadie y son felices así, quienes somos nosotros para negarles una vida adulta plagada de visitas a la seguridad social?



Causan un enorme gasto sanitario, gasto en prestaciones, llenan los hospitales... Sus decisiones de mierda joden a los demás.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (19 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> La gorda de las harinas va a explotar



Son los youtubers más paco y lamentables de España. 



Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## uberales (20 Ago 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Debe ser glorioso el verlos ayuntarse



Veo múltiples páginas, incluso en el hombre...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Ago 2022)

impresionante


----------



## Max Aub (20 Ago 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Son los youtubers más paco y lamentables de España.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Y encima la tía va como de jefa y el tío todo el rato al rebufo, como pidiendo permiso para opinar. Tendrían que encerrarlos en un psiquiátrico a los dos, joder.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Ago 2022)

Max Aub dijo:


> Y encima la tía va como de jefa y el tío todo el rato al rebufo, como pidiendo permiso para opinar. Tendrían que encerrarlos en un psiquiátrico a los dos, joder.



En esa relacion los pantalones los lleva ella


----------



## Mcgregor (20 Ago 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Debe ser glorioso el verlos ayuntarse



Que asco hulioooo…..

Los gordos harinas deberían ser eliminados del planeta tierra junto con los follaperros.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (21 Ago 2022)

Queso Elemental


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (21 Ago 2022)

Para cagar me imagino que tienen que apartarse las nalgas para que pueda salir la mierda.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (21 Ago 2022)

yimi dijo:


> Él no está gordo. Es un caso de libro de CEBADOR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que hijos de puta los hombres, son culpables de la obesidad de las mujeres!! deberiamos estar todos como minimo metidos en campos de concentración!!


----------



## Tocomotxo (21 Ago 2022)

Lo peor es ver como gente asi en vez de ser consciente del problema, e intentar ponerle remedio, se dedican a hacer el ridiculo mas absoluto en internet de forma publica


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (21 Ago 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Acabo de darme cuenta de que no he visto ni una sola persona gorda desde diciembre de 2020...NI UNA. En Canarias, la región supuestamente más obesa de Europa.
> 
> Me da a mí que han palmado todos por kakunas.



A ver si la vacuna fue un invento ubermensch para mejorar la raza


----------



## kdjdw (21 Ago 2022)

Lo peor es que a los hijos los convierten en obesos desde críos y les destrozan el cuerpo y la salud y la vida entera para siempre.

Los padres con hijos gordos deberían ir a la cárcel y no es broma.


----------



## dac1 (21 Ago 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


>



Piensa en SU nomina mas bien


----------



## pamplinero (21 Ago 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Son varias las parejas ya que he visto que andan entre los 30 y 45 años, ambos gordacos andando en plan mastodonte. Algunas de estas parejas son Españolas pero las que más abundan son parejas panchitas. Algunas de estas parejas que ví iban con el carro de la compra lleno la mar de contentos camino a su piso-nicho de barrio marginal anticipando la felicidad de llegar y sacar toda la bollería industrial, yogures con chocolate stracciatella, bizcochos, pizzas, etc. que compraron dispuestos y preparados a ponerse hasta el culo mientras ven "El Hormiguero" o una serie NWO.
> 
> Cuando me los encuentro de espaldas, flipo con las dimensiones del culo de la tía, parece una pantalla de cine y pienso "joer, esa tía debe defecar heces del tamaño de un bebé recién nacido".
> 
> ...



Tú piensa que estos panchos hace 20 años vivían en un poblado con carreteras sin asfaltar y solo se alimentaban de pollo y arroz. Para ellos esto es el paraíso y lo gozan.

Es como si un comedoritos se fuera a vivir a la mansión Playboy: muerte por kiki al segundo día.


----------



## Gainer (25 Ago 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Que se mueven campaneando  nunca lo podria haber descrito mejor, es un andar muy caracteristico. Ademas todos tienen las piernas asi ) ( pies para afuera y rodillas cada vez mas juntas



Eso es xq tienen los pies planos.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (25 Ago 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> Eso es xq tienen los pies planos.



No no, yo creo que es por andar haciendo el minimo esfuerzo, levantar poco los pies y "campanean" para moverse por inercia


----------



## Gainer (26 Ago 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> No no, yo creo que es por andar haciendo el minimo esfuerzo, levantar poco los pies y "campanean" para moverse por inercia



Jajaja el “campanear” debe ser por los muslos muy gordos q impide andar normal, xq se rozan al andar. lo de q las rodillas se meten para dentro y los pies para fuera sí q es por los pies planos.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (3 Sep 2022)

Brutality


----------



## midelburgo (3 Sep 2022)

Esto se arregla con la quinta.


----------

